# Lost Mystery Ranch Metcalf Pack on MF Salmon - Reward Offered!



## Mansfieo12 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi all, Just got off the MF Salmon. Left a Mystery Ranch Metcalf backpack under a bush on the north end of Parrot Placer Camp. I'll throw $100 and my eternal gratefulness to anyone who returns it and its contents (another small pack and water filter) to me. That's the last time I buy a camo pack


----------



## Karmik_Outdoors (Oct 7, 2020)

Mansfieo12 said:


> Hi all, Just got off the MF Salmon. Left a Mystery Ranch Metcalf backpack under a bush on the north end of Parrot Placer Camp. I'll throw $100 and my eternal gratefulness to anyone who returns it and its contents (another small pack and water filter) to me. That's the last time I buy a camo pack


We are our of Boise and we are in the gear recovery (aka lost and found) business! Check out Karmik Outdoors!


----------



## Mansfieo12 (Aug 5, 2017)

Karmik_Outdoors said:


> We are our of Boise and we are in the gear recovery (aka lost and found) business! Check out Karmik Outdoors!


This is a brilliant idea! I think we are heading back into the wilderness to recover the pack, ect. But I will definitely check y'all out when we return!


----------



## Karmik_Outdoors (Oct 7, 2020)

Mansfieo12 said:


> This is a brilliant idea! I think we are heading back into the wilderness to recover the pack, ect. But I will definitely check y'all out when we return!


Thanks for your kind words! We really hope you find your pack! If you are interested in our decals, keep in mind we are advertising 40% off for our Black Friday SALE. Sale runs until 12/6.


----------

